# Ser de madera en algo



## coquis14

Tudo ótimo amigos?
Não consigo encontrar uma tradução equivalente.Significa não ter habilidade para fazer coisa alguma.

Obrigadão


----------



## Vanda

Bem, ainda não tive tempo de amadurecer a idéia, mas uma coisa que me veio à cabeça foi ser _um zero á esquerda em algo._...
Tipo: Gente, sou um zero à esquerda neste negócio de tecnologia.

A expressão em si, quer dizer:
zero à esquerda=  Pessoa que não significa absolutamente nada, que não tem nenhum valor; zero, nada.

Ou então: não entender patavina.
Não entendo patavina de geometria.


----------



## coquis14

Tem a ver com isso ,mas não exatamente, de fato expresei-me de maneira incorreta.Por exemplo: Wagner Lov*i* é muito ruim jogando pelada , ele é "de madera".No entanto eu sou um crack.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, agora com  a frase ficou mil vezes melhor. 
Wagner Lov*i* é muito ruim jogando pelada , ele é  perna-de-pau. 

perna-de-pau= Jogador de futebol que não tem qualidades ou habilitações para esse jogo. /  Pessoa medíocre ou desajeitada em algum trabalho ou profissão.


----------



## coquis14

Isso era!!! , muito obrigado Vanda.


----------



## coolbrowne

*Vanda* marcou um gol de placa.  No futebol é perna-de-pau , sem mais.





Vanda said:


> Wagner Lov*i* é muito ruim jogando pelada , ele é perna-de-pau.


Em outros contextos uma alternativa a considerar é falta de jogo de cintura ("de madera" refere-se a ser duro, inflexível)

Até mais ver


----------



## Mangato

Ser a *negação de?*

Cumprimentos


----------



## coolbrowne

Quase 


Mangato said:


> Ser *um*a *negação em*


Mas isto é mais no sentido de incompêtencia que de falta de flexibilidade

Cumprimentos


----------



## coquis14

coolbrowne said:


> Quase Mas isto é mais no sentido de incompêtencia que de falta de flexibilidade
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
"Ser de Madera" implica as duas coisas, falta de flexibilidade e habilidade acrescentando algo de incompêtencia também.

Obrigado


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado *coquis14*, agora está mais claro.





coquis14 said:


> "Ser de Madera" implica as duas coisas, falta de flexibilidade e habilidade acrescentando algo de incompêtencia também.


Se me permite, observei uma coisa que me tinha escapado antes:


coquis14 said:


> ..Significa não ter habilidade para fazer coisa alguma.


Devia ser "*alguma coisa*" ou "*algo*" (como em espanhol, igualzinho). Em português, "coisa alguma" quer dizer "nada" (não é culpa minha, jeje )


----------



## coquis14

coquis14 said:


> Tem a ver com isso ,mas não exatamente, de fato expresei-me de maneira incorreta.Por exemplo: Wagner Lov*i* é muito ruim jogando pelada , ele é "de madera".No entanto eu sou um crack.


 Tenho esclarecido aqui que me expresei mal.

Cumprimentos coolbrowne


----------



## Mangato

En España para descalificar a un futbolista, decimos que tiene cintura de palo y es la negación del fútbol. en el primer caso nos referimos a su flexibilidad. En el segundo que no sirve ni para recoge-pelotas


----------



## Tomby

En el mundo del fútbol también se dice (o se decía) *tronco *[no deja de ser de madera], por ejemplo, Julio Salinas, aunque se hartaba de meter goles. 
La versión argentina, según he leído por ahí era Palermo.
Tronco que no mete goles = *paquete* (la lista es interminable) 
TT.


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> En España para descalificar a un futbolista, decimos que tiene cintura de palo y es la negación del fútbol. en el primer caso nos referimos a su flexibilidad. En el segundo que no sirve ni para recoge-pelotas


 Pues sí , deriva del fútbol este término.


Tombatossals said:


> En el mundo del fútbol también se dice (o se decía) *tronco *[no deja de ser de madera], por ejemplo, Julio Salinas, aunque se hartaba de meter goles.
> La versión argentina, según he leído por ahí era Palermo.
> Tronco que no mete goles = *paquete* (la lista es interminable)
> TT.


 Es muy gracioso saber que los troncos son conocidos mundialmente.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Para  _perna-de-pau_ la mejor traducción es _patadura_, por lo menos en Argentina y Uruguay.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En gallego, en la comarca de Vigo, tenemos un sustantivo específico para este concepto: "chaíñas/chainhas" y es de uso general para el mismo concepto "zoupas/zoupón": "é un chaíñas/é un zoupas, non sabe xogar ao fútbol"


----------

